# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  bán nốt xa rời cuộc chơi

## ít nói

ray 20 NSK 2 cặp mỗi cặp dài 800mm đủ block
giá 2 .5 trệ khuyến mãi 1 cặp dài 350 làm z có 2 block nợ hình
bob usb mach3  




bao gồm cả board mở rộng điều khiển bơm spindle v.v.v
dễ xài ko cần config gì nhiều dạng cắm xài
giá 750k

loại version 2 tích hợp  cả ngắt và điều khiển spinlde ngay trên board đồng giá 750k

----------

nhatson, solero

----------


## solero

Em ký cái BOB Mach3 USB loại 2 nhoé!

----------


## ít nói

> Em ký cái BOB Mach3 USB loại 2 nhoé!


à ok thánh chúng ta trao đổi nhỉ hê hê

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, nhường bác Kem loại 2, em lấy 1 con bob loại 1 nhé

----------


## baole

> ray 20 NSK 2 cặp mỗi cặp dài 800mm đủ block
> giá 2 .5 trệ khuyến mãi 1 cặp dài 350 làm z có 2 block nợ hình
> bob usb mach3  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bao gồm cả board mở rộng điều khiển bơm spindle v.v.v
> dễ xài ko cần config gì nhiều dạng cắm xài
> ...


Bác có cái đồng hồ đo đẹp, lạoi gì, giá bao nhiêu vậy bác

----------


## Gamo

Bác bán luôn cái đồng hồ đo đi :x :x :x

----------

nhatson

----------


## ít nói

> Bác bán luôn cái đồng hồ đo đi :x :x :x


UT-81B hihi giá nó rẻ thôi ko đáng nói à

----------


## Gamo

1tr hả bác? :x :x :x lấy luôn :x :x :x

----------


## conga

Cha tuốt đâu, ko thấy nhẩy vào đây nhỉ? hôm nọ thì sồn sồn lên...Quá rẻ cho 1 cuộc tình.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Vincent

cho em giá fix bộ ray nhé

----------

ppgas

----------


## ít nói

> cho em giá fix bộ ray nhé


hihi fix còn 2.3 củ mời pác

----------


## ít nói

trời nắng hẻo quá ray sắp rỉ sét mất

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình đăng ký mà không thấy ì xèo gì hử  :Big Grin: , cho xin đống hình đi

----------


## ít nói

> Mình đăng ký mà không thấy ì xèo gì hử , cho xin đống hình đi


pác đăng kí gì thế à. hê hê bữa biếng liên diễn đàn

----------


## Nam CNC

Ông ít nói , lâu lâu ông bán dọn nhà , bán thanh lí , bán cuối năm và bây giờ bán từ bỏ vậy lần sau lấy hàng ra bán thì có lí do gì cho em học với !!!! chiêu bán hàng mua sữa cho con, bán linh tinh,  của em nhiều bác làm theo lắm rồi đó

----------


## biết tuốt

thì lần sau lấy lý do " tái nghiện "  :Wink:

----------


## ít nói

> Ông ít nói , lâu lâu ông bán dọn nhà , bán thanh lí , bán cuối năm và bây giờ bán từ bỏ vậy lần sau lấy hàng ra bán thì có lí do gì cho em học với !!!! chiêu bán hàng mua sữa cho con, bán linh tinh,  của em nhiều bác làm theo lắm rồi đó


hihi cho nó ngầu thôi mà cụ . mà ngầu là dễ bán hơn

----------


## ít nói

sáng nay mới nhận đc tiền ghi chú BOB em đoán là bob mach3 nhưng chưa thấy ai nt hay điện thoại cho em nhận ko bít của ai hix :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gamo

Dạ của em đó bác :P

----------


## ít nói

> Dạ của em đó bác :P


à có nhận đc cuộc gọi và tin nhắn ồi. tưởng vô chủ hê hê

----------


## ít nói

bán sắp hết rồi cố nốt nào

----------


## Diyodira

> bán sắp hết rồi cố nốt nào


vậy đủ rồi, mấy bác nên stop mua hàng của itnoi, để không có "em lâu rồi đã bỏ cuộc chơi, bỏ cncpro bơ vơ với cây cầu dừa" ha ha ...

thanks

----------


## ít nói

hihi vẫn cố bán nốt căng ghê@@

----------


## ít nói

ế quá cơ . cụ nào hảo tâm hốt dùm em cái coi

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, bán nốt con UT-81B đi bác, cam đoan khối ku nhảy vào  :Big Grin:

----------


## thehiena2

xin hình cặp rây đi, mua ủng hộ cho cụ để bửa sau cho cụ tái N CNC heroin hjhjhj

----------


## ít nói

> xin hình cặp rây đi, mua ủng hộ cho cụ để bửa sau cho cụ tái N CNC heroin hjhjhj


sắt vụn đã bay rồi pác ơi

----------

